# Bernard Parmegiani



## Blake

(1927-2013)

One of the most recognized composers of Electroacoustic - more specifically, Musique Concrete.

Between 1957 and 1961 he studied mime with Jacques Lecoq, a period he later regarded as important to his work as a composer. He joined the Groupe de Recherches Musicales (GRM) in 1959 for a two-year master class, shortly after its founding by Pierre Schaeffer. After leaving his studies with Lecoq, he was first a sound engineer and was later put in charge of the Music/Image unit for French television (ORTF). There he worked in the studio with several notable composers, Iannis Xenakis, for example.

While at ORTF Parmegiani produced music for numerous film directors including Jacques Baratier and Peter Kassovitz, and for A, a 1965 short film animated by Jan Lenica. He also wrote a number of jingles for the French media and the "Indicatif Roissy" that preceded every PA announcement at Terminal 1 of Paris-Charles de Gaulle Airport until 2005.

He composed his first major work, Violostries for violin and tape in 1964 for a choreography performed for Théâtre Contemporain d'Amiens directed by Jacques-Albert Cartier. During a visit to America in the late 1960s, he researched the link between music and video and on his return produced several musical videos, including L'Œil écoute, and L'Écran transparent (1973) during a residency at Westdeutscher Rundfunk in Germany. In the 1970s he also became involved with live performances of jazz and performed with the Third Ear Band in London.

At this time he also started writing acousmatic pieces for performance in the concert hall: examples are Capture éphémère of 1967 which deals with the passage of time, and L'Enfer (1972), a collaboration with the composer François Bayle, based on Dante's Divine Comedy.

In 1992 Parmegiani left the GRM and set up his own studio in Saint Rémy. In April 2010 he sat on the jury at the sixth Qwartz Electronic Music Awards, a promotional project and support group for electronic music artists.

- As seen on Wiki

_De Natura Sonorum_




_La Creation du Monde_


----------



## Guest

I cut my teeth on Bernard Parmegiani. Specifically his 'Natura'. I'm a little bit wary of calling him a concrètiste (unlike the more primitive Pierre Henry), but I don't want to get bogged down by semantic niceties. Or not now, in any case. Great music, and a great ear.


----------



## Guest

So, given that *Vesuvius* and *some guy* appear to be fairly _switched on_ to the genre, I was wondering what they could offer as insightful appreciation of *Xenakis*' 8-track _*La légende d'Eer*_ (1977-78).


----------



## Blake

TalkingHead said:


> So, given that *Vesuvius* and *some guy* appear to be fairly _switched on_ to the genre, I was wondering what they could offer as insightful appreciation of *Xenakis*' 8-track _*La légende d'Eer*_ (1977-78).


I'm still pretty fresh with this genre, so I wouldn't feel comfortable giving some half-wit answer - as I've yet to hear the piece. I'm sure I could cruse the internet and find some great explanations to pose with, but my conscience won't allow that level of manipulation. 
some guy would be the one to answer.


----------



## Guest

Fair enough, Vesuvius. I really have no idea if it's on YouTube or wherever. I'd be happy to hear your opinion if ever you do get the opportunity. No rush, no, pressure.


----------



## Blake

I'll definitely check it out. I'm guessing you really dig it, eh? I've just really been grabbed by Parmegiani and Bayle at the moment. So many times certain artists just click, and you can't really explain why.


----------



## Guest

Then Denis Smalley will be on your list soon, I'm sure!


----------



## Blake

Yup, he's in my radar. I'm not new to electronic music in general, as that's years in the making. But some of the origins I've overlooked. Although, it doesn't take long to catch up... especially since I've been quite a fan of electronics for some time.


----------



## Neuroticdog

Hi...I'm new here. The forum was recommended to me because I was in a discussion of the Xenakis piece La Legende d'Eer" on another board. Anyway...I've been a pretty rabid fan of acousmatic music for about the last 6 years or so and Parmegiani is a huge favorite in this house! A good, fairly cheap and VERY comprehensive intro to him would be to pick up the box set of his complete works available over at electrocd.com and I'm sure other places...in fact I believe Amazon has the complete set as a download for under $20.

I always like to point people who are first getting into this music to my holy trinity, Parmegiani, Ferrari and Bayle. Sample those guys and if you like...you can pretty much fly off into the statosphere with many others. 

Acousmatic music to me has been one of my most satisfying discoveries and has since rewarded me with countless hours of some pretty serious, intense active listening. I actually just picked up the Xenakis surround sound DVD of "La Legende..." and was totally, utterly floored at not only the brilliance of the piece itself, but the multi channel mix at loud volume was nothing short of biblical!!.

Anyway, happy listening, if I can be of any help in the way of recommendations (I have alot of this stuff), feel free to hit me up.

best
Michael


----------



## chalkpie

^Yeah man! Glad to have you in these parts Michael! Yeah man - no bad Genesis talk here about worrying about Tony Banks' jockstrap and stuff like that. Only Mozart's. 

I know I heard Parmegiani a few years back, probably on your recommendation at PE. You went pretty balls out on the Acousmatic stuff for years now right? I can't remember what I heard but I'll check more out now. Problem is that I can't stop listening to Sibelius and Schoenberg right now. Can you blame me? Two of the best ever right there and still a lot to explore there. I've eased off on Cardiacs for the past few weeks, but I was going full bore there for months on that stuff. Incredible. 

Sorry to hijack the thread. Good to have you here bro! We gotta get Kermanator here and maybe Mike Johnson. Lots of Shostakovich and Schuman talk here.


----------



## Swiss Cheese

Chalkpie & N. Dog. I'm here now. 

Parmegiani's death was a blow, to be sure. Thankfully, there are younger composers currently working wonders in the Acousmatic and Electro-acoustic fields: Beatriz Ferreyra, Christian Zanési, Denis Dufour, Daniel Menche, Robert Normandeau, Christine Groult, and a host of others, carry on in the tradition of Parmegiani and his cohorts, but with an updated approach. It's an exciting time, to my ears, at least.

Thanks to Vesuvius for this thread.........


----------



## chalkpie

Swiss f****** cheese - you made it! Glad to have you brother! 

Never heard of any of those cats you just listed (I barely even know Parmigiano Reggiano) but will investigate some of these names once I stop listening to the new Yes and Tito Jackson. Don't be shy man - rip a new one into this place.


----------



## Neuroticdog

Beatriz Ferreyra-Second generation after my holy trinity of Parm, Ferreri and Bayle. Doesnt have a whole lot of stuff out there but she seems to be currently active. I can whole-heartedly recommend the last thing she did for the INA-Grm label which has no title, just her name. It's pretty tremendous. Likewise, she did one for the Motus label before that called "La Riviere des Oiseaux" which is great too! This is a great recommendation Rabbi Swiss.

I've heard a grand total of 1 piece by C Zanesi called (strangely enough) "Grand Bruit". It's been so long that I've heard it that I have no comment at this point...but will...I promise!

Denis Dufour is a favorite of mine and Cheeze whiz who turned me on to him. He founded the Motus label and has many great releases. I can recommend the following:

Dix Portraits
Chrysalide
Messe a l'usages des vieillards
Notre besoin de consolation est impossible a rassasier

A great entry would be Dix Portraits...it's pretty alien!

Menche and Groult I have not heard but Robert Normandeau is a bloody master at this stuff. Anything he has put out on the Empreintes Digitalis label is recommended by me with table pounding intensity.

And while we are talking about the Canadians (I believe Normadeau hails from Montreal), ex pat Francis Dhomont is the patron saint of all those guys up there. Again, any of his numerous albums on ED are essential and, now that i'm thinking about it...I hereby elevate Francis Dhomont into the pantheon of acousmatic deities...the holy trinity is now a quartet!

best
Michael


----------



## Neuroticdog

...btw, and if this belongs in a different thread, my apologies...but I just orderd Xenakis "Kraanerg", Scelsi's "Orchestral works #2" and Subotnick's "Electronic Works vol. 2", all on 5.1 dvd from Mode!!!

I forsee scary times in the man cave...indeed!

best
Michael

p.s. Chalkywhite...what can you tell me about Kraanerg...I know you mentioned it in the other joint.


----------



## Neuroticdog

I just ran over to the Xenakis thread and posted my very serious and academic thoughts there...feel free to rip me a new one!

best
Michael


----------

